# Black & Decker Battery charger



## tramp (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a Black & Decker weed eater with a 20Volt battery.  Today I wanted to charge the battery, plugged it in and the charger light started blinking red.  I have spare charger so I plugged the battery into that one and it was blinking green which means it is charging.  When it blinks red, what does that mean. Is the charger bad.  It is only 2 to 3 months old.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 13, 2018)

The battery is hot.


----------



## tramp (Jul 13, 2018)

If the battery was hot, why did the second charger work?  I tried it again in about 4 hours and it stilled blinked red.


----------



## elbo (Jul 13, 2018)

( copied from the web )
 blinking red light indicates battery is too warm to recharge . this is normal for lithium ion batteries . this is a great tool and i hope my answer helps . see less the battery will need to cool for 15 minutes or so after using ( especially after complete discharge ) .


----------



## tramp (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks, I will try in the morning to recharge it.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 13, 2018)

What is the blink pattern. Different patterns indicate different issues.
According to this manual on page 5 the patterns are printed on the label.

CHARGER DIAGNOSTICS
This charger is designed to detect certain
problems that can arise with the battery
packs or the power source. Problems are
indicated by one LED flashing in different
patterns.


----------



## tramp (Jul 14, 2018)

I tried a different battery on the charger this morning and it was the same thing. Red light blinking fast.  Looking in the manual, that pattern is next to the broken battery. I put that battery on a different charger and the green light came on indicating the battery was charging.  This charger is not that old, maybe 3 months.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 14, 2018)

Definitely sounds like a defective charger. Less than a year old, you might be to get it replaced under warranty.


----------



## tramp (Jul 16, 2018)

After contacting Black & Decker and giving them the info they needed, they will send me a new charger.  Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## driz (Jul 22, 2018)

Remember, if it’s plugged in it’s subject to getting dinged by lightning .   It doesn’t have yo necessarily get fried to wreck it.    I fried a board in my Hobart welder once like that, lesson learned.      Never had an issue with any chargers though.   
      I’m not a big fan of B n D preferring the higher end stuff.    That said we got a full set of 18 v hedge trimmer, string trimmer and blower in 2012.     We have literally worn out the blowers bearings from so much use but those batteries  just won’t die.   6 years later not as strong surely but still working plenty well.    That says something!


----------



## Nicksail (Feb 17, 2021)

I had the same problem and I simply turned my plug around to face the other direction. No more flashing red light, now blinking green. Reversed the polarity, I guess?


----------

